# TSRCAR in Cincinnati Ohio schedule 2015



## denswife (Aug 13, 2008)

Our schedule for 2015 is done. Our schedule is...
April..
25 test n tune
26 race 1
May..
3 race 2
10 mothers day no racing(Rene would kill them if they did)
16-17 MWS TOLEDO
25 memorial day weekend 
31 race 3
June..
7 race 4
13-14 MWS PORTAGE
21 fathers day race 5
28 race 6
July..
5 race 7
11-12 MWS TOLEDO 
19 race 8
26 race 9
August..
2 race 10
8-9 MWS CINCY
16 race 11
23 race 12
28-30 GREAT LAKES RACE
Sept..
5-7 labor day weekend 
13 race 13
19-20 MWS PORTAGE 
27 race 14
Oct..
3-4 MWS/SNOWBALL CINCY
81 people reached


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of turn out are you guys expecting for electric TC?


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

I reall don't know. There are three locals that all say they are going to run 17.5 and three others are going to run mod. Several others from Indy and Lexington plan to come routinely. That's the only confirmations I have so far but I think its one of those deals where "if you come I will come" scenarios.
Dennis


----------



## CICR (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to try & get over for MOD touring some. I'm also still interested in that 1/8 loaner someone was telling me about! :wave:


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Saturday was a wash out so we turned Sunday into a practice day, running some mock heats to make sure everyone remembered how to start a race, etc. Traction was very good and tire wear was very low with nothing over 3mm in 30 minutes with soft tires. Electric cars with their rubber tires seemed to get around very well with mod touring, 17.5 touring and F1 cars hitting the track. Things should be all ready for this upcoming Sunday for first official club race!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

CICR said:


> I'm going to try & get over for MOD touring some. I'm also still interested in that 1/8 loaner someone was telling me about! :wave:


I am going to dust off the moth balls and run the Shepherd some this upcoming weekend to make sure its ready to go, but not so ready it can beat me

Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

double post


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Seems like the season is finally off to a good start. We had some Electric touring, nitro touring, 1/8th pan and 1/8th 4wd yesterday with everyone very close in qualifying. Unfortunately the rain finally came before we could run the electric mains but we were able to get in most the show. There were several "watchers" that should be out this upcoming Sunday for our next club race!
Dennis


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Had a great time today again on the pavement.

Kind of hurt my knee marshalling for the 1/8 guys but all should be good. I keep forgetting I can't run like that anymore after my knee surgery.LOL

Sure would like to see more electric TC's stock or mod.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

You deserve an award, I don't think I've ever seen one person run so much! Hope the knee is ok, supposed to be a few more locals coming for the next race, fingers crossed. It would be nice to have a full field of both.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Club race this Sunday, gates will open at 9am.
Dennis


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

Great time at the track today. Thanks to all those that put in the time to make the event happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just ordered a 10th Nitro, looks like I may have reason to make the trip over.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

is the track using RC3 or RC4 decoder box?


----------



## denswife (Aug 13, 2008)

Reminder the the Cincinnati leg the MWS is coming up next week. We will be racing this Sunday. So if you want to get some practice in for it, this weekend would be the time to do it. The fair starts next Wednesday and there will be stuff going on every day wednesday through sunday. You can go to http://www.hamiltoncountyfair.com to see what the entertainment is, or their facebook page hamiltoncountyfair. I have attached a list of hotels. TeamCarnage was a doll and put a discount code on rctech for one of them, a code for the Ext. Stay in Sharonville. G5VA5> 20% off today only. 15% off thru Sunday, . Thank you very much kind sir. I hope to see everyone there. It will be lots of fun!!!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Sadly I won't have my Nitro Sedan ready by then.......... but soon


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Just verifying that you guys are racing this Sunday, correct :thumbsup:


----------

